
Graph.no – Weather forecast via finger (2014) - yitchelle
https://0p.no/2014/12/13/graph_no___weather_forecast_via_finger.html
======
Ecco
Nice to see such a forgotten protocol revived :-) Unfortunately it seems down
at the moment ("finger: reading from network: Connection reset by peer").

~~~
runarb
Works well and very fast for me. Checked that you are not behind a firewall
that block finger?

    
    
      [graph.no]
                         -= Meteogram for norway/oslo/oslo/oslo =-
       'C                                                                   Rain (mm)
        3
        2
        1                                                               ^^^
        0                                             ^^^^^^   ^^^^^^^^^
       -1                              ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^      ^^^
       -2
       -3---=--                  ^^^^^^
       -4      ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
       -5
       -6                                                                   1 mm
         _15_16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07_08_09_10_11_12 Hour
      
          NW NW  S  S  S  S  S  S SW SW SW SW SW  S  S  S  S  S  S  S  S  S Wind dir.
           1  0  1  4  4  4  4  3  3  4  8  7  8  8  7  8  8  9 10  9  9  8 Wind(mps)
      
      Legend left axis:   - Sunny   ^ Scattered   = Clouded   =V= Thunder   # Fog
      Legend right axis:  | Rain    ! Sleet       * Snow

------
ck2
wow that meteogram really is the easiest view of a day (forecast or
historical) that I've ever seen.

[http://www.yr.no/place/Norway/Oslo/Oslo/Oslo/meteogram_med_o...](http://www.yr.no/place/Norway/Oslo/Oslo/Oslo/meteogram_med_observasjon.png)

Wish weather.com did that instead of the mess they make.

~~~
gnud
Just use yr.no.
[http://www.yr.no/place/United_States/California/San_Francisc...](http://www.yr.no/place/United_States/California/San_Francisco/hour_by_hour.html)

~~~
ck2
Very nice! Anyway to see C as F? I am metric challenged :-(

------
uvesten
Finally a use case for my iFinger app :)
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ifinger/id540024903?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ifinger/id540024903?mt=8))

...however, the screen layout does not work, except for the one-liner reports.
Still, yay, finger!

